# 2009 3.0 vs 2008 s6



## c1mullins (Nov 16, 2011)

2009 A6 3.0
Mileage - mid 20's to mid 30's
Price - 30k - 35k

2008 S6
Mileage - mid 30's to mid 40's
Price - 35k - 42k

Questions:
Maint issues?
TCO Experience?
Any thought or experiences would be appreciated, as I keep flip flopping.


----------



## rand0mher0 (Mar 2, 2010)

Personally, I would opt for the S6, 5.2 V10 baby.  But of course, you're gonna save a lot of money on gas on the 3.0 A6 which is still decently quick. I haven't heard any horror stories on either the S6 or the A6.

Our 3.2 A6 is serving us well.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

I'd like some input on this also.. me and my want a new car with some size and a6, s6 fits what we are looking for..

If Anyone owning 1 could chime in it would be great. Same question as above maintance cost ect.. current car is a 2008 2.0t TT. I know gas is a killer but my other car is a truck 2011 dakota quad cab. So im kinda use to it.


----------

